# "It's Such A Beautiful Day" and other Movies By Don Hertzfeldt



## NorthernHarrier

I saw "It's Such A Beautiful Day," the animated movie by Don Hertzfeldt, a few days ago, and I highly recommend it. Hertzfeldt makes very effective use of classical music that fits the themes of the movie very well.

Just make sure you have a box of facial tissues ready before you watch the movie!

Has anyone else here seen this movie?


----------



## helenora

NorthernHarrier said:


> I saw "It's Such A Beautiful Day," the animated movie by Don Hertzfeldt, a few days ago, and I highly recommend it. Hertzfeldt makes very effective use of classical music that fits the themes of the movie very well.
> 
> Just make sure you have a box of facial tissues ready before you watch the movie!
> 
> Has anyone else here seen this movie?


yes, I've watched it. A friend of mine recommended it to me and I do agree that Don has excellent taste for classical music. But I didn't need any tissues , maybe I'm little sentimental or not easy to feel touched person ....


----------



## Phil loves classical

Thanks for recommendation


----------

